# To the people on the RMA Message Board



## Josh (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi. I'm new here, it's awesome though to be on here. Yeah, um, I enjoy the art of Systema. It's great. And now, I wanna talk about my title of this post. This is to Arthur, Jellyman, Rommel, Jay Bell already knows, but yeah. Hi guys. It's me Josh from your board. But don't worry, I'm not gonna spam around or troll the boards. I really didn't even notice I was the last time. But man, I was serious about the art, I just asked the same questions over and over. Please forgive me. It's cool and awesome to be on here. So, I look forward to chatting away about Martial Arts with ya folks. 
Good Day.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Pervaz (Jun 29, 2003)

"I just asked the same questions over and over" - if you asked them seriously and not in a troll fashion then maybe the answers given to you didnt "fit" you (or else you didnt understand).  Since Systema is a personalised art - describing something means that it works for you but may need tweaking for your body type/ emotion etc ..  

I also believe that a persons Systema improves by the number of hours you put in sweating & tears.  You can notice how peoples performance degrades or improves very quickly over a period of time.


----------



## Arthur (Jun 29, 2003)

Welcome Josh.

Some nice points Pervaz.

Arthur


----------



## Josh (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah. Well, I just hope I'll be able to do things better this time. Like how often should I come in here to reduce being a troll/fake person whichever? Thanks. Cause I do wanna be able to come in here with real questions about Systema and not just like "Oh, how do I Go Beyond the Physical"? Hehe. Sorry folks. But yeah man, I mean, ya'll know David Cohen right? One of Arthur's students. He, along with several other folks have been giving me some really good insight. So, yeah, I mean, either someone needs to get certified and open a school really close to me, or I'll have to wait untill I can get myself to the airport so I can get some real training.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Josh _
> *Yeah. Well, I just hope I'll be able to do things better this time. Like how often should I come in here to reduce being a troll/fake person whichever? Thanks. Cause I do wanna be able to come in here with real questions about Systema and not just like "Oh, how do I Go Beyond the Physical"? Hehe. Sorry folks. But yeah man, I mean, ya'll know David Cohen right? One of Arthur's students. He, along with several other folks have been giving me some really good insight. So, yeah, I mean, either someone needs to get certified and open a school really close to me, or I'll have to wait untill I can get myself to the airport so I can get some real training.  *


 well you see nobody has a perfect life, i live in new york city, and yes there are lots of schools but majority are bunch of commercials not my type of school but the other thing is my parents cant afford, i havent found a job, so theres no training and i have the training right in my city


----------

